# How do you make your own taco shells? (think taco salad)



## chris629 (Mar 22, 2005)

I am wanting to make taco bowls (a low fat way) but can't find anywhere how you do it.  Do you just take flour tortillas and drape them over a bowl (turned upside down) and bake them till crispy? I am wanting to use it to put all my fillings in. 
Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## Alix (Mar 22, 2005)

Chris, I make my own soft taco shells using cornmeal. I would think that you could wrap them around the outside of a bowl and bake them in the oven to get them stiffened up.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 22, 2005)

I picked up a couple of fluted "tortilla" pans at World Market a couple years ago and love them! All you do is take a flour torilla, lightly spray it with evoo and bake it for about 10 minutes. You can get low-fat or no-fat brands of tortillas most everywhere now.

Here's a picture of what I'm talking about: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Z


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 22, 2005)

Good idea.  

You know.  I bet you can use some stainless steel or aluminum bowls and do the same type of thing, if you don't want more specialized equipment in your kitchen.


----------



## chris629 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks girls! I was hoping you could just do it with a bowl of some kind.  I don't want to go looking for those special things quite  yet.  I want to know how i Like it first. 
Thank you for letting me know about those fluted pans!!
I can't wait.  I love Taco Bells taco salads (I know you all are laughing at me for that one) and really can't wait to make my own.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Mar 22, 2005)

We used to deep fry flour tortillas. Lay the tortilla in the deep fryer and using a tall can push the can down in the middle of the tortilla till it is under the oil. The tortilla wraps itself around the can. Remove can at this point and fry till done.


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2005)

*Taco Bowls*

Hi,

I make salad bowls using store-bought tortillas. I made a fluted bowl like above using an old pie plate. It took some creativity, but it turned out exactly the same.

I baked them in the oven until they are crispy. Fill them with your favorite salad and you're set!

Sara


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 24, 2005)

Following Sara's idea, I read recently that balling and shaping aluminum foil works well as a mold.


----------



## htc (Mar 25, 2005)

Zereh, you know, I always thought those were funny looking cake pans!! I can't believe how wrong I was!   I'm having taco salads tomorrow night and will pick up some TJs whole wheat tortillas and give it a try. Though I don't have the pans you have, I will just try to stuff it into mini bread tins, they'll be a funny shape, but hopefully it will work!


----------

